

Color E-Ink displays by end of 2010 - pingswept
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20100811PD219.html

======
petervandijck
Paid subscribers only.

Here's a better (and older) link: [http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/12/e-ink-
begins-sampling-col...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/12/e-ink-begins-
sampling-color-and-capacitive-touch-displays-on-tr/)

~~~
pingswept
Digitimes does not have a paywall (at least for me) and the Engadget article
is newer (August 12 rather than August 11) and cites the Digitimes article as
a source.

------
dflock
Also, Mirasol:

<http://www.mirasoldisplays.com/ereader>

